# Project help



## madman3000 (Mar 29, 2006)

Can someone tell me if this picture it the proper anatomy of a hard coral?


----------



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

Looks like the anatomy of an Anemone to me.


----------



## madman3000 (Mar 29, 2006)

I checked and this is a polyp of all anenome and coral


----------

